# Iran's Nuclear Program - suffers a "meltdown"



## rdean (Feb 26, 2011)

NYT: Iran suffers major setback at nuclear plant - World news - The New York Times

Iran told atomic inspectors this week that it had run into a serious problem at a newly completed nuclear reactor that was supposed to start feeding electricity into the national grid this month, raising questions about whether the trouble was sabotage, a startup problem, or possibly the beginning of the projects end. 

It raises questions of whether Iran can operate a modern nuclear reactor safely, he added. The stakes are very high. You can have a Chernobyl-style accident with this kind of reactor, and theres lots of questions about that possibility in the region. 

Its tangled history began around 1975 with a West German contract. After the Islamic Revolution in 1979, the West Germans withdrew.* Iraq repeatedly bombed the half-built reactor between 1984 and 1988. * (of course, Republicans made sure that would never happen again with their illegal invasion of Iraq, a country that never attacked us and had no connection to 9/11, something even Bush, Cheney, Powell and Rumsfeld admit)

Iran signed a rebuilding accord with Russia in 1995 that should have had the project completed in 1999. But the plan bogged down in long delays. 

------------------------------------------------------------

The problem for the Iranians is "science" and "mysticism" simply don't mix.  When you put religious people in charge of scientific or highly technical projects, they rarely get far off the ground.  I'm glad they don't trust their "liberals", probably the only group that could "make it happen".


----------



## Ropey (Feb 26, 2011)

Now where would those rods be going?


----------



## rdean (Feb 26, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Now where would those rods be going?



Hopefully, up the Ayatollah's ass.  I want to see if he can "glow in the dark".


----------



## rdean (Feb 26, 2011)

I just took away a major fear of the Republican Party, the Iranian nuclear program.

Who knew they would jump from Muslim's nuclear power to illegal Hispanics to teachers of all things.  I always said they were "anti education" and they told me how stupid I was and then they go after "teachers"?   Those actions are suspiciously "anti education".


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 26, 2011)

it is still scary.

Are you saying that the Iranian reactor is Chernobyl style?   That is really scary.    The US has only one like that at Hanford. Weapons use only.

Chernobyl was bad enough.   What the Iranians do with that kind of reactor is really frightening.


----------



## rdean (Feb 26, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> it is still scary.
> 
> Are you saying that the Iranian reactor is Chernobyl style?   That is really scary.    The US has only one like that at Hanford. Weapons use only.
> 
> Chernobyl was bad enough.   What the Iranians do with that kind of reactor is really frightening.



Frightening?  Yea, to their own population.

Like I said, the religious don't do well with science.  They've been working on this reactor for like 30 years.  Obama brought their entire program down with a "virus".


----------



## Trajan (Feb 26, 2011)

here ya go........dems smart dem jews.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-m...-primer-israel-bush-obama-3-4-year-delay.html


----------



## Trajan (Feb 26, 2011)

rdean said:


> I just took away a major fear of the Republican Party, the Iranian nuclear program.
> 
> Who knew they would jump from Muslim's nuclear power to illegal Hispanics to teachers of all things.  I always said they were "anti education" and they told me how stupid I was and then they go after "teachers"?   Those actions are suspiciously "anti education".



actually  bush beat you to it.....better luck next time.....not.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 26, 2011)

rdean said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > it is still scary.
> ...


----------



## Jroc (Feb 26, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Now where would those rods be going?



Don't worry Ropey.. the Russians wiil take care of everything, We can trust them, Obama says so.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 27, 2011)

​
When Putin responds it will be at the proper time.

Putin was born on 7 October 1952 in Leningrad,[23] to parents Vladimir Spiridonovich Putin (1911 &#8211; 1999) and Maria Ivanovna Shelomova (1911 &#8211; 1998).

Shelemova is not a Russian name. The name Shelemo is Jewish. From this article about rabbis. There is a rabbi by the name of shelmo and another by the name of shelemov. The following essay was written during the lifetime of Rabbi Shelomo by his colleague Rabbi Yehiel Shelomov of Tel Aviv in 1962. It was translated from the Hebrew by Rabbi Nissim Elnecave of Brooklyn.

Shelomo Alfassa, Jewish Historian, Speaker, Writer

Putin's wife is also Jewish. The bloodline follows the mother in Judaism. If the  mother is Jewish, the baby is Jewish. If the mother is not Jewish, then the child is not a Jew.

Proof that Putin is a Jew is shown by his marriage to a Jewish woman in order to continue his tribal bloodline AND Matriarchy both.

So, I've never been all that worried about what Russia is going to do since Vlad the Impaler came on the scene. 

And they have their own large Muslim problem.  

Did I mention that this Jew is fine with Putin


----------



## ekrem (Feb 28, 2011)

The above picture of Putin wearing a Kippa is from his 2005 journey to Jerusalem. 
It is state-protocol for foreign leaders to visit the Holocaust Museum and the Wall. 
And when they visit those places, they wear a Kippah. 
*After* he visited Jeruslam, he crossed to Ramallah to visit the PLO
Nahost - Putin besucht Klagemauer in Jerusalem - Politik - sueddeutsche.de

Hamas he didn't visit in Palestine. 
He met Hamas leaders in 2006, as they were to Moscow in 2006:
Nahost-Konflikt: Israel empört: Putin lädt Hamas nach Moskau ein - Ausland - Politik - FAZ.NET


Putin is a faithful orthodox Christian. 
All of the Jewish Oligarchs, who emerged under Jelzin's rule are in deep shit today.
Chodorkoswky, Beresowsky all are Jews and all have their problems with the State, either sitting in jail or living in exile  (read: Not welcome). 

Gusinsky was the Jewish media Baron of Russia. 
Wladimir Alexandrowitsch Gussinski
Putin put him to jail, and Gussinsky was only released after he agreed to sell his media-assets to Gazprom. 
Today he lives in Exile in Israel. 

As to the claims, that Putin's wife is Jewish: 
Putin worked for the KGB in East-Germany, he lived in Germany and speaks the German language very well. 
The German Wikipedia says, that Putin's wife is a faithful Orthodox Christian. 

Putin the Crypto-Jew ?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 28, 2011)

Trajan said:


> here ya go........dems smart dem jews.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-m...-primer-israel-bush-obama-3-4-year-delay.html



DAMN!

rdean was the first to post ont that thread to.

damn rdean, you are one dumb fuck.

Guess you didn't read, just saw the title and posted your non-sense.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 28, 2011)

There is no other reason for a man born of a Jewish mother to take a first level Jewish (Cohen) wife ekrem. 

Yes, you can say it is simply love and he's a Christian.  Go ahead. The proof is clear. I know you don't want it to be so ekrem, but look at Dmitry's wife (nee Linnik) as well.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 28, 2011)

How about Iran stop fucking around with this nuke program and pay attention to its people? there are alot of angry young people in Iran.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 28, 2011)

They weren't too good at operating the Kilo subs they bought either....


----------



## Jos (Feb 28, 2011)

Trajan said:


> here ya go........dems smart dem jews.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-m...-primer-israel-bush-obama-3-4-year-delay.html



Attacks on Nuclear facilities are illegal under international Law, and israel has been warned about this before
http://domino.un.org/UNISPAL.NSF/0/6...5?OpenDocument


----------



## Ropey (Feb 28, 2011)

Like they were warned about Iraq's reactor?




Or Syria's reactor?






​


----------



## Jos (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Ropey (Feb 28, 2011)

What I posted was reality Jos. 

You stay in your wishes and dreams and I will continue in the reality on the ground since it comes....

And you have no idea what Israel has in store for the end of days scenario. But you laugh at dreams?

Continue...


----------



## Trajan (Feb 28, 2011)

Jos said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > here ya go........dems smart dem jews.
> ...



your comment is a mystery, wtf are you trying to say?


----------



## Iranian_Gamer (Mar 3, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Like they were warned about Iraq's reactor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not like Israeil have balls to attack Bushehrs Nuclear Reactor.they know that a second after this action Iran Will Blown Tel Aviv with missiles.and beside that this Reactor have fuel means if you attack it it will fuck everybody near Persian Gulf! I don't think Israeil is that stupid to do this though they still have no balls to do so!


----------



## Jroc (Mar 3, 2011)

Iranian_Gamer said:


> It's not like Israeil have balls to attack Bushehrs Nuclear Reactor.they know that a second after this action Iran Will Blown Tel Aviv with missiles.and beside that this Reactor have fuel means if you attack it it will fuck everybody near Persian Gulf! I don't think Israeil is that stupid to do this though they still have no balls to do so!



They don't have to.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 4, 2011)

Iranian_Gamer said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Like they were warned about Iraq's reactor?
> ...



Yeah and I'm sure Iraq and Syria also thought Israel didn't have the "balls" to do it, keep playing with fire and you will get burnt.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer (Mar 4, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Yeah and I'm sure Iraq and Syria also thought Israel didn't have the "balls" to do it, keep playing with fire and you will get burnt.



Iraq and Syria are babies in front of Iran and I say it's same for Israeil.they keep fucking with us and we will destroy every inch of their fake land!


----------



## Ropey (Mar 5, 2011)

Iranian_Gamer said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah and I'm sure Iraq and Syria also thought Israel didn't have the "balls" to do it, keep playing with fire and you will get burnt.
> ...



Rah, Rah, Ray, Ya, Ya, Yadda, Yadda, Yadda....


----------

